# what do you think???



## chloewindle1 (Feb 15, 2014)

opinions? chloewphotography


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 15, 2014)

Pretty good function and portfolio page looks good except for the really dark one in 3d col, 3d row. In the thumbnails it's unseeable and thus it looks broken.
It's an art type photo and seems out of place. It would fit in as a background or detail on your site.

The only part that seems inappropriate is the _about_ page.
I suggest you leave out the stuff about your age and your training. It only causes questions about your ability and skills.


_*I have a real passion for photography, especially equine photography. Coming from from an equestrian background - and having seen some unsatisfying pictures of myself and my horse - I know what will look good and what riders are looking for in their images. 
I will be pleased to talk with you about your specific interests and expectations;  we can browse my library of existing photography to pick out exemplars for your own shoot.

*_*Based in the South West Wiltshire but I do travel reasonable distances up to XX miles for photoshoots without additional charges.
I encourage you to contact me at (telephone number) **or through the form on my contacts page to arrange to time to talk about your photography needs.*


 ​


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 15, 2014)

I completely agree with Lew.  Remove the info he mentioned on your "about" page (I personally would be very hesitant to hire a 17yo photographer if that's the first info I saw) and either remove the pic he mentions or add in more like it.  The pic looks really out of place since all the other ones are of horses or horse and rider.


----------

